# Audi quattro color codes



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

Just because I'm bored, here's a run down on the official colors of the Audi quattro, broken down by model year and VIN numbers. Source: The Audi family album.
Color name, paint code, sales code
*Europe/Rest Of World colors*
*1980, 81 - Europe - VIN 85A 900001 ->85B 902400*
Alpine White, L90E, P1
Diamond Silver Metallic, L97A, Z4
Helios Blue Metallic, LA5Y, W5
Saturn Metallic (Violet), LY4V, Y3
Venus Red, LY3B, G3
*1982 - Europe - VIN 85C 900001 -> 85C 902000*
Alpine White, L90E, P1
Diamond Silver Metallic, L97A, Z4
Gobi Metallic (Beige), LY1V, Y6
Helios Blue Metallic, LA5Y, W5
Lhasa Metallic (Green), LA6W, W1
Mars Red 80, LA3A, G6
*1983 - Europe - VIN 85D 900001 - 85E 900070*
Alpine White, L90E, P1
Amazon Blue Metallic, LY5Y, L6
Mars Red 80, LA3A, G6
Montego Black Metallic, LY9V, L3
Oceanic Blue Metallic, LY6V, L7
Port Rose Metallic, LY4Y, L8
Tornado Red, LY3D, G2
Zermatt Silver Metallic, LY7Y, L1
*1984A – Europe – VIN 85E 900071 – 85E 900549*
Alpine White, L90E, P1
Amazon Blue Metallic, LY5Y, L6
Montego Black Metallic, LY9V, L3
Oceanic Blue Metallic, LY6V, L7
Port Rose Metallic, LY4Y, L8
Tornado Red, LY3D, G2
Zermatt Silver Metallic, LY7Y, L1
Sable Brown Metallic, LY8V, L4
*1984B – Europe – VIN 85E 900550 – 85E 901500*
Alpine White, L90E, P1
Amazon Blue Metallic, LY5Y, L6
Graphite Metallic (grey), LB7V, W9
Lhasa Metallic (Green), LA6W, W1
Montego Black Metallic, LY9V, L3
Oceanic Blue Metallic, LY6V, L7
Stone Grey Metallic, LY7U, U8
Titian Red Metallic, LB3V, W4
Tornado Red, LY3D, G2
Zermatt Silver Metallic, LY7Y, L1
Sable Brown Metallic, LY8V, L4
*1985 - Europe – VIN 85F 900001 -> 85F 901500*
Alpine White, L90E, P1
Amazon Blue Metallic, LY5Y, L6
Graphite Metallic (grey), LB7V, W9
Lhasa Metallic (Green), LA6W, W1
Oceanic Blue Metallic, LY6V, L7
Stone Grey Metallic, LY7U, U8
Titian Red Metallic, LB3V, W4
Tornado Red, LY3D, G2
Zermatt Silver Metallic, LY7Y, L1
*1986 – Europe – VIN 85G 900001 -> 85G 902400*
Alpine White, L90E, P1
Amazon Blue Metallic, LY5Y, L6
Graphite Metallic (grey), LB7V, W9
Lhasa Metallic (Green), LA6W, W1
Oceanic Blue Metallic, LY6V, L7
Stone Grey Metallic, LY7U, U8
Titian Red Metallic, LB3V, W4
Tornado Red, LY3D, G2
Zermatt Silver Metallic, LY7Y, L1
*1987 – Europe – VIN 85H 900001 -> 85H 902400*
Alpine White, L90E, P1
Lago Metallic (Green), LY6Z, Q6
Nautic Metallic (Dark Blue), LY5Z, Q2
Nile Green Metallic, LY6Y, Q7
Pearl Effect Metallic, L0A9, 9019
Satin Black Metallic, LY9Y, Q1
Stone Grey Metallic, LY7U, U8
Titian Red Metallic, LB3V, W4
Tornado Red, LY3D, G2
Zermatt Silver Metallic, LY7Y, L1
*1988 – Europe – VIN 85J 900001 -> 85J 902400*
Alpine White, L90E, P1
Briliant Black, LY9B, 9004
Lago Metallic (Green), LY6Z, Q6
Nautic Metallic (Dark Blue), LY5Z, Q2
Nile Green Metallic, LY6Y, Q7
Pearl Effect Metallic, L0A9, 9019
Satin Black Metallic, LY9Y, Q1
Stone Grey Metallic, LY7U, U8
Titian Red Metallic, LB3V, W4
Tornado Red, LY3D, G2
Zermatt Silver Metallic, LY7Y, L1
*1989 – Europe – VIN 85K 000001 – 85K 200000*
Alpine White, L90E, P1
Lago Metallic (Green), LY6Z, Q6
Nautic Metallic (Dark Blue), LY5Z, Q2
Pearl Effect Metallic, L0A9, 9019
Satin Black Metallic, LY9Y, Q1
Stone Grey Metallic, LY7U, U8
Tornado Red, LY3D, G2
Zermatt Silver Metallic, LY7Y, L1
*1990 – Europe – VIN 85L 000001 – 85L 200000*
Alpine White, L90E, P1
Crystal Silver Metallic, LY7T, L1
Lago Metallic (Green), LY6Z, Q6
Nautic Metallic (Dark Blue), LY5Z, Q2
Panther Metallic (Black), LY9Z, L7
Pearl Effect Metallic, L0A9, 9019
Titan Metallic (Grey), LY7P, Z6
Tornado Red, LY3D, G2
*1991 – Europe – VIN 85M 000001 – 85M 000999*
Alpine White, L90E, P1
Ginster (Yellow), LY1A, M3
Crystal Silver Metallic, LY7T, L1
Lago Metallic (Green), LY6Z, Q6
Panther Metallic (Black), LY9Z, L7
Pearl Effect Metallic, L0A9, 9019
Titan Metallic (Grey), LY7P, Z6
Tornado Red, LY3D, G2
*USA/Canada colors*
*1982, 1983 – USA – VIN 85C 900717 -> 85D 902500*
Alpine White, L90E, P1
Amazon Blue Metallic, LY5Y, L6
Diamond Silver Metallic, L97A, Z4
Gobi Metallic (Beige), LY1V, Y6
Helios Blue Metallic, LA5Y, W5
Lhasa Metallic (Green), LA6W, W1
Mars Red 80, LA3A, G6
Montego Black Metallic, LY9V, L3
Port Rose Metallic, LY4Y, L8
Black, L041, A1
Zermatt Silver Metallic, LY7Y, L1
*1984 – USA – VIN 85E 900001 -> 85E 901500*
Alpine White, L90E, P1
Amazon Blue Metallic, LY5Y, L6
Lhasa Metallic (Green), LA6W, W1
Montego Black Metallic, LY9V, L3
Oceanic Blue Metallic, LY6V, L7
Port Rose Metallic, LY4Y, L8
Tornado Red, LY3D, G2
Zermatt Silver Metallic, LY7Y, L1
*1985 – USA – VIN 85F 900001 -> 85F 901500*
Alpine White, L90E, P1
Amazon Blue Metallic, LY5Y, L6
Graphite Metallic (grey), LB7V, W9
Lhasa Metallic (Green), LA6W, W1
Oceanic Blue Metallic, LY6V, L7
Sapphire Metallic, LY5V, L5
Stone Grey Metallic, LY7U, U8
Titian Red Metallic, LB3V, W4
Tornado Red, LY3D, G2
Zermatt Silver Metallic, LY7Y, L1
*1986 – USA – VIN 85G 900001 -> 85G 902400*
Alpine White, L90E, P1
Amazon Blue Metallic, LY5Y, L6
Graphite Metallic (grey), LB7V, W9
Lhasa Metallic (Green), LA6W, W1
Oceanic Blue Metallic, LY6V, L7
Sapphire Metallic, LY5V, L5
Stone Grey Metallic, LY7U, U8
Titian Red Metallic, LB3V, W4
Tornado Red, LY3D, G2
Zermatt Silver Metallic, LY7Y, L1
*1987 – USA – VIN 85H 900001 –> 85H 902400*
Alpine White, L90E, P1
Lago Metallic (Green), LY6Z, Q6
Nautic Metallic (Dark Blue), LY5Z, Q2
Nile Green Metallic, LY6Y, Q7
Pearl Effect Metallic, L0A9, 9019
Satin Black Metallic, LY9Y, Q1
Stone Grey Metallic, LY7U, U8
Titian Red Metallic, LB3V, W4
Tornado Red, LY3D, G2
Zermatt Silver Metallic, LY7Y, L1


----------



## mik_git (Mar 17, 2006)

*Re: Audi quattro color codes (PerL)*

good stuff... um... now i don't suppose pictures of cars in colours... would be going to far...


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Audi quattro color codes (mik_git)*

Just start the work, man! If you know for certain of a color of a car, post it up, with the correct color name and code!


----------



## mik_git (Mar 17, 2006)

*Re: Audi quattro color codes (PerL)*

well had a bit of a look... this is one of those things i have meant to do for aaages, that an re-look up VIN number, but am just to slack to do... 
LA5Y... so Helios Metallic it is for mine then...


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Audi quattro color codes (mik_git)*

Titian Red Metallic, LB3V, W4








Tornado Red, LY3D, G2








Satin Black Metallic, LY9Y, Q1










_Modified by PerL at 2:39 PM 3-8-2008_


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Audi quattro color codes (PerL)*

Oceanic Blue Metallic, LY6V, L7








Graphite Metallic, LB7V, W9









_Modified by Sepp at 11:58 AM 3-8-2008_


_Modified by Sepp at 12:01 PM 3-8-2008_


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Audi quattro color codes (Sepp)*

Crystal Silver Metallic LY7T, L1








Alpine White L90E, P1








Lago Metallic LY6Z, Q6








Panther Metallic, LY9Z, L7










_Modified by Sepp at 3:17 PM 3-8-2008_


----------



## mik_git (Mar 17, 2006)

*Re: Audi quattro color codes (Sepp)*

question, whats the sale code?


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Audi quattro color codes (mik_git)*

The sales code is what you'll find in the color chart in the sales brochure.
Example: http://www.kvquattro.com/1985Q...3.jpg


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Audi quattro color codes (PerL)*

Amazon Blue Metallic, LY5Y, L6


----------



## mik_git (Mar 17, 2006)

*Re: Audi quattro color codes (Sepp)*

you know they reall yare some wiz bang colours there, remembering back to those days when metallic was new (down here)...


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: Audi quattro color codes (Sepp)*

I like this one, sparks memories of my '84 coupe


Sepp said:


> Crystal Silver Metallic LY7T, L1


----------



## Entwerfer des Audis (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: Audi quattro color codes (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_Crystal Silver Metallic LY7T, L1









I think I like the silver even more than the graphite!


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Audi quattro color codes (Entwerfer des Audis)*

Port Rose Metallic, LY4Y, L8


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Audi quattro color codes (Sepp)*

Pearl Effect Metallic LY9Y, Q1
Lovely, but practically impossible to colour match if in a bend.


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

a wee bit faded in areas, but all clean in that middle strip







gobi metallic


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

...man I have to do some updates! 


Lhasa Metallic (Green), LA6V, W1


----------

